# Letrozole (Femara) 2.5mg



## Dream143r

Hi Guys,

I'm just wondering how many and if you remember what size follies you've got from taking 2.5mg Letrozole or Femara.

It's my first cycle taking it. (CD3-7). I ovulate just fine on my own but my RE put me on it to give us an extra target or 2.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I've been taking Femara since February. Here were mine:

Feb - Left 19mm, 17mm. Nothing on right.
Mar - Left 24mm, 19mm. Nothing on right.
Apr - Left 17mm, 19mm. Nothing on right.
May - D & C
June - 16mm, 14mm. 5 immature on right.

Good luck!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Amanda! I haven't crossed paths with you in a bit. Sorry to see like me you're still TTC, argh!

Thanks so much for sharing. Those are great size follies you're getting and consistently 2 mature. I'm hoping I get 2 mature this cycle for my IUI. I think my odds are better since I already O on my own.

Are you guys just doing TI?


----------



## AmandaGAC

I know, I had to take a break for awhile. I think I was stressing myself out! I was so bummed to see that you were still TTC also. I was hoping I'd come back to lots of BFPs. 

Yep, just doing TI since February. I'm 13dpo today and got a BFN. My "official" test date is Friday (15dpo), but my BFN is not making me hopeful. I ended up having a D&C in May due to lots of fibroids in my uterus. We got everything cleaned out and this is our first cycle post D&C. 

Is this your first IUI cycle? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dream143r

It's my 2nd IUI, but the 1st one was unmedicated. My RE just wanted us to go through the monitoring to make sure everything was working as it should, and it was. 

So the low dose letrozole he said was to hopefully just give us a boost. FX for an extra mature follicle.

On my first IUI cycle I had one 18mm follicle before the trigger which I thought was pretty good. I think they want anything over 16mm. DH count was 34.5 million after the sperm wash. 

Seems like everything lines up perfectly, but still no baby.

FX you're HCG is just building slowly and you will get your BFP! Have you considered IUI? I'm not advocating (since it hasn't worked for me yet), just curious.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Yes, they said 16mm and over was what they were looking for. I feel you on things lining up but no baby. It's super frustrating. When are you doing the IUI? Hopefully it works out for you and you finally get a BFP. My first round on the letrozole was rough. I was super hormonal and towards the end I was crying about EVERYTHING. The second time it didn't bother me. Have you had any side effects?

I hope so! No, that's probably next. We decided to do another couple of rounds of the TI with drugs after my D&C to see if if we could catch the egg that way. They also tested DH's sperm and his count was great, so it is definitely not him.


----------



## Dream143r

My next monitoring appointment is Saturday (CD10) we'll see how the follicles are maturing and they will let me know after that either when to come in for my next monitor or when to do the trigger and schedule the IUI. My first IUI was done on CD15 of that cycle. We'll see. 

It's CD8 today, so I took my last letrozole dose yesterday afternoon. Honestly, no symptoms really. Which is good I guess, I just hope it's working. Oddly we connect symptoms with the effectiveness of something, even pregnancy but that's really not scientific. 

Sounds like we're in the same boat with no clear issues. Sigh. I hope you catch it before having to do an IUI. It's simple and painless but obviously just getting pregnant the old fashioned way is preferred. It's much more simple for me though, DH hates going in the cup. womp womp.

AF hasn't arrived for you yet, has she? FX


----------



## AmandaGAC

FX for you. Let me know how the appointment goes on Saturday. Good that you're having no side effects. I was not expecting to have any, but wowza! I was an emotional mess. I had some side effects from the progesterone. Decreased appetite, upset tummy. The first time I took it I lost like 5 pounds because I couldn't hardly eat anything.

No, no clear issues which is really frustrating. I was hoping that the fibroids would be what was keeping anything from sticking and that this first month post D&C would be the one. My DH is not looking forward to participating in IUI. Nope. No AF today. I skipped testing today and just texted my DH and told him that I didn't even want to test tomorrow because I know it's going to be negative. I'm just ready for her to show up so we can get the next cycle under way. The progesterone keeps her from showing though so if my HPT is BFN in the morning I stop taking it so she can show. :(

Three other couples I know have seen the same doctor I'm seeing and now 2 of them have kids and another is expecting. That makes me hopeful.


----------



## AmandaGAC

My HPT was a BFN. Called the REs office to report in, now just waiting to hear back after the doctor reviews. The nurse called me and said that he might want to try some FSH with the next round to try and give me a few more follicles. What a bummer.

Hope things are going well with you!


----------



## Dream143r

Ah Shucks! It's so confusing when you're on the progesterone. I was only on it 1 cycle and I stopped taking it at 13DPO cause in my heart I just knew I wasn't preggo.

I hope the FSH is what does the magic trick for you.

Anxious to see how my follicles are doing. My appt is at 8:45am tomorrow. I'll def let you know. I've been have super mild cramping this afternoon, hopefully means they're getting big and juicy.


----------



## Dream143r

Meh well not that exciting. 

Left side one 16mm and 3 or 4 little guys. Right side 6 little ones.

Waiting for the nurse to call me this afternoon with next orders. I suspect she will tell me to come back Monday for another scan. 

Got my trigger shot waiting in the fridge.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Well, shoot. I was hoping for a couple big ones. Been thinking of you all morning! Let me know what they say next. I suspect I'll hear from my RE on Monday. For today, I'll be having a couple of drinks with my friends from high school. LOL.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I heard from my RE. They want us to give IUI a try this cycle with the addition of Menopur. I started Femara again Monday through Friday and then I add the Menopur on Friday. I go in for a follicle scan on Tuesday and we'll get more instructions then.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Amanda,

Sorry didn't realize I didn't come back to update you. I went back Monday for another scan (CD12). My dom on the left side was 23mm. So we triggered that night. They said between 5-10pm, I did it at 530pm.

IUI was yesterday at 12noon. I think O day was also yesterday. Which will be interesting to see how that plays out because my first IUI I didn't O till the day after. Temp went up this morning. I'll need a couple more temps to confirm but usually going above 98 is my first sign.

Follicle on trigger day
MAY: 20mm
JULY:23mm

IUI day
MAY: CD15
JULY: CD13

Lining on trigger day
MAY: 7
JULY: 8.6

Count post wash
MAY: 34.5 million
JULY: 5.1 million

O Day
MAY: 1DPIUI
JULY: IUI day

Overall experience
May: I think it's possible the doc may have botched it when she stabbed my uterus wall with the catheter. Ouch! I flinched real bad. She said it was fine but who knows.

July: procedure was much better. Done by a different doctor (still not my doctor). Didnt feel a thing. Went perfectly the way I expected the first to be.

I took a couple HPTs yesterday morning just to see the positives. I don't think I'm going to fully test out the trigger this cycle though. With the low count I'm kind of feeling out before it even starts. I know I know it only takes ONE. I just can't help to feel a little disappointed. Doc said to BD today before I start the prometrium. So we will.

All I can do now is pray and wait.

What's Menopur? I don't know anything about it. How does it work? What does it do? How long do you take it? Let me know if you have any IUI questions. Happy to help. Hope this will do the trick for you! FX


----------



## AmandaGAC

OUCH @ getting stabbed. That doesn't sound fun at all! I flinched for you. I've heard they aren't painful since your cervix is already open. I'm kinda nervous, but I don't think it will be bad. The nurse said it would be less painful that the saline ultrasound uterine scan (SIS) I had done back in January. I've got everything crossed for you.

Menopur is another injectable drug they gave me. It supposedly helps increase egg quality. It starts as a powder and you have to mix it with saline and then inject it just like the trigger shot. I start that tomorrow and go through Monday. At my follicle scan, they'll let me know if I need to continue with the Menopur or if we should trigger. I'm not hopeful because I know the success rates for IUI can be low, but I'm willing to give anything a try.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh yeah, I did the saline as well last year, for me that was painful for only seconds. When the catheter went in and when it came out. It def hurt but was so quick. The IUI, when done correctly is completely painless, same discomfort as a pap smear. I was braced for impact because of my first experience but before I knew it Doc said okay you're done.

Menopur - Oh okok. Well I hope it works for you. 

Yeah I'm desperately praying we don't have to get to IVF. My doc recommends only 3 IUIs before moving to IVF. I just really don't want that kind of stress in my life. IUI rates are even lower for women who were already proving to be ovulating on their own. I'm hoping we're the exception.

I decided I'm going to start testing at CD23, 10DPIUI/DPO and 11DPT. That's next Friday. Hopefully i can stay somewhat occupied until then.


----------



## AmandaGAC

The SIS was not fun. I&#8217;m glad to hear this one wont be as painful. Well, I&#8217;ll be here if you need to vent or talk while you wait. 

Yeah. I start the Menopur this evening. I also hope it works. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Dream143r

Amanda - how's it going?


----------



## AmandaGAC

Okay, I went and had my follicle scan this morning. One on the left (25mm) and one on my right (19mm). I gave myself the trigger at lunch today and DH is scheduled to have his specimen in at 7AM CST tomorrow for washing and I'm scheduled for my IUI at 8AM CST. I'm ready to get it over with.

When can you test?


----------



## Dream143r

Ohhh yay! Those are good size follicles, especially that 25mm. I really like that there's one on both sides. Meaning either way the spermies swim they're headed towards an egg. You won't lose half of them in the "wrong" tube. Hope everything goes perfectly with your insem this morning. 

I love when people say sperm wash, mainly cause my DH HATES IT! It's very vulgar to him and he can't stand the terminology. It's funny to me that it gets him so bothered. 

Well CD21 for me 8DPO/IUI and 9DPT. I cheated and tested before I said I would. Last night on a 5 hour hold. I was really just seeing where my trigger was at, 7DPO is too early to test for pregnancy if you ask me. Yes, still faint lines on 2 different brands of ICs. I'm growing impatient now, I'm at the point where I just want to know.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I was happy with that 25mm. We were originally scheduled to trigger last night, BD and then go in tomorrow, but she called and my LH levels were insane (70.7) so they called and said we needed to go in today for the IUI. We got a kick out of the sperm wash terminology. We were talking about how they do it on the way to drop it off this morning. We are super curious about the process. I wasn&#8217;t expecting them to tilt me back on the bed like they did. 

I agree that 7DPO is too early, but sometimes it&#8217;s too hard to just not to test. I&#8217;ve got everything crossed for you! I always say I&#8217;m going to test to see the trigger just so I know that the tests really work and can finally see a positive for once.


----------



## Dream143r

Wondfo went negative today 9DPO/IUI and 10DPT. I'll be testing daily now. FX AF is due August 1.

I wasn't tilted back for either of my IUI. Seems like a logical thing to do. Let gravity help you out a bit.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Keep me posted! I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I'm really hoping this is the one for you!

Oh, interesting! I thought it was standard practice, but I guess not. Good thing DH was there to get me down. LOL.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I did end up testing to see the trigger shot. It was just barely there, so it should be out of my system in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dream143r

Already eh? Mine sticks around so long. Womp.

I took 3 tests this morning, call me what you will.
Wondfo: Negative
'Ultra Sensitive' IC (supposed to detect 10miu): faint line but I could see it clearly, no squinting
FRER: Very Faint Line

I'm way to experienced at this now to get excited. I'll test again tomorrow for comparison. I'm not 100% convinced it's not leftover trigger because the wondfo is still negative and that's what I used to test out the trigger on previous days.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Yeah, I couldn't believe that it was just barely there after just having injected on Tuesday. I used the internet strips from Amazon though. My DH hates those things! We got a false positive on them in April and I don't think he'll ever trust them again. I tested at 8DPO last month and it was stark white, I was concerned that the trigger was already gone considering some people have faint lines for what seem like forever, but then I remembered that everyone is different so I tried not to fret too much. 

I totally understand what you mean! I'm really hoping that this is your month!


----------



## AmandaGAC

How's it going Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

13DPO/IUI stark white BFNs with SMU today.

Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle. I'm going to continue on my progesterone suppositories today and tomorrow though just in case. I'd also rather AF come later than sooner because I don't meet with my RE until next Tuesday. I want to know if he will be changing my protocol or not. 

I've been grasping at straws as of late and got this weird theory that I actually O'd at what looks like 3DPO on my chart. Probably not really possible given I took a trigger shot. Plus even if I did O 3 days later there's really no real chance we caught it then. 

Heading up to a cottage with the family for the week. Should be fun and relaxing. I'll just wait for AF then see what the Doc says next week.

Praying your results are better than mine! :dust:


----------



## AmandaGAC

Not what I was wanting to hear for you. I was really hoping that you would catch it this time. :( Let me know if anything changes. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend.

I have 0 symptoms, I go for a progesterone blood test tomorrow morning. Shrug. I don't know what to think.


----------



## Dream143r

How you doing over there?


----------



## AmandaGAC

I'm doing okay. 12dpiui, I've refrained from testing and trying not to drive myself crazy. I've got little to no symptoms. I was kind of nauseous on Saturday a few times, I had a bit of cramping yesterday, but other than that nothing really happening. I think I'm too nervous to test because I'm afraid it's going to be a BFN.

How are you doing?


----------



## Dream143r

Do you have a blood test or anything scheduled? My doc does a blood draw at 14dpiui. I didn't bother going this time because we were out of town.

For now I'm just waiting for AF. Temp is low so hopefully today or tomorrow. I'm pretty anxious about this next round knowing it's basically our last shot before we have to look at IVF.

Good for you for not testing yet and staying strong!


----------



## AmandaGAC

No, they just tell me to take a home test and call with the results. If it's positive they order a blood test, if not they just move me on to the next cycle. 

Hopefully she comes soon so you can move on with this next cycle. Hopefully this will be the one. 

Thank you! I'm really trying to hang in there. 3 more days.


----------



## Dream143r

Almost there. Are you still holding out? Haven't tested yet?

Since I took my progesterone all the way through 14DPO AF took a little while longer to come. Now we're onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Lucky number 17 right?

DH and I met with the RE this morning to review last cycles results that ended in yet another BFN. What I didn't know about cycle 16 was that I actually had 2 decent sized follicles on my right side on Day 10 (15mm and 16mm) that dissolved or vanished and didn't mature. Leaving me with only the 1 that matured and ovulated.

What he also shared with us was a concern for my FSH level on my baselines. In May it was 9 and in July it was 10. He said for someone young like me (under 35) he expects this number much lower around 4 or 5. A higher FSH level is suggesting my body is working harder than 'normal' to tell the ovaries to grow the follicles. He said that because I'm still getting many smaller immature follicles on both sides each cycle that the issue is likely not quantity but quality. To aid in improving egg quality he suggested I see a fertility specific naturopath to help with my overall health and well-being. I stopped going to my naturopath a few months ago now. My benefits had run out and I had been seeing her for about 8 months with no pregnancy so I kind of gave up. My doc said it's certainly not required but recommended I see 1 of the couple that he suggested. (My old naturopath didn't specialize in fertility). I've made an initial appointment to see one of the ND's he suggested for Friday morning. He suggested DH see a ND as well. I haven't got a chance to speak to him about it as we had to rush off to work right after our appt. So I'll have to see tonight how he feels about going to one. He suggested the ND for DH as well because of his fluctuating SA results. Sometimes their perfectly amazing and other times not so much.

Anyhoo - the high FSH is the main driving factor for him changing my protocol for IUI #3. He's really aiming for multiple follicles since we didn't get that with the letrozole. So I'll be taking Puregon injectables 75iu per day starting tomorrow CD3 until they tell me to stop. He didn't think another letrozole cycle would get us different results, so we're moving on. I wasn't expecting this at all. I didn't know what action he would take but injectables never really crossed my mind. It kind of seems a little aggressive but at the same time, its been 16 cycles and we haven't had a single pregnancy...Aggression is hopefully what we need.

I'll go in tomorrow morning at 630am for my CD3 baselines blood and ultrasound. The nurse will give me a crash course on how to use the Puregon cartridge. Then call me in the afternoon with the go ahead on when to start.

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## AmandaGAC

At least you guys were able to sit down and have a conversation about everything. Hopefully the injectibles will be what give you the BFP! They prescribed the Menopur for me because I have low ovarian reserve, they were hoping that it would help increase the quality of the follicles. Let me know when they want you to start your injectables. At least you got the cartridges. The Menopur is a powder that you have to mix with saline and then inject. So weird. My friend used the cartriges and got a BFP the first try. Fingers crossed for you!

I've not tested yet. I started cramping today. :(


----------



## Dream143r

CD3 - went for my baseline scan and bloodwork this morning. Should hear back from the nurse this afternoon about when to start my injectables.

Your protocol seems to be more common. Taking the letrozole first for 5 days before starting the injectables. I wonder how come my doc didn't do the same. Seems rare to only do injectables and start on day 3. Hummm I mean I trust my doc, I'm sure he's doing what he thinks would be best for my scenario.

You're 14DPO today.... feeling pregnant?


----------



## AmandaGAC

Let me know what you find out when you hear back from the nurse. I find that every RE does things different in reading the forums. It seems like everyone tries something a little different. 

BFN when I tested this morning. I stopped the progesterone and now I'm just waiting on AF to show up. I have to have two more IUIs or TI with meds before we can move to IVF per my insurance. Not that I necessarily want to move to IVF. So once I call when AF arrives I'll know my plan for the next cycle. I tested at 4:30 this morning and then went back to bed. I was too tired to cry and then about 8:30 it hit me and I went through 1/4 a box of tissues. I think DH felt bad because I was a blubbering mess and he had to leave for work. Just ready to get the next cycle going...


----------



## Dream143r

Oh man, I'm so sorry. I know that heartache all too well. It sucks when everything seemingly lines up so perfectly but no baby. I hope AF comes soon for you so you can move on. I always feel better around CD1 or 2 when my hormones release and I feel back to my normal self again. 

My first cycle on Progesterone AF came 4 days after stopping, this time was 5. I hope yours isn't so long. Will you be meeting with your doc before next cycle? Do you know if it will be the same protocol again?


----------



## AmandaGAC

I'll know once AF starts. I have to call them and then they'll let me know, but I assume it'll be the same as the last time. I've been off and on crying all day. :(


----------



## Dream143r

Hope you're feeling a little bit better today

CD4 - AF tapering off. Took my first injection last night. Not bad at all. First one that I've done myself. DH did my triggers on the last 2 IUIs. I'll be taking the puregon CD3-6 and my next monitoring appt will be Sunday on CD7 and we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hey there! I took a break over the weekend after my BFN. How are the injections going? Any news on your IUI?

I had my baseline today. Everything is looking good. I finish out my letrozole and then start my injections on Thursday. IUI scheduled for next Tues/Wed.


----------



## Dream143r

Well I've got the flu. Sore throat, stuffy nose and a nasty cough. Very annoying. Stayed home from work today and I may stay home again tomorrow. Continuing on my nightly injections I go back for monitoring tomorrow (Tuesday) CD9 to see where we're at. I don't know for sure but I'm guessing my IUI will be around Friday or Saturday.

Do you have another monitoring before the IUI?


----------



## Dream143r

Went in for monitoring this morning I have a 12mm and 17mm. I have to wait to hear back from the nurse on next steps but she suspects the doc will want me to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Dream143r

CD10 - Continuing Puregon tonight. Going back for another scan and bloodwork tomorrow. Follies this morning were at 14mm and 17mm. FX for a growth spurt.

Anything to report over there on your Letrozole? Probably not eh...TTC is just one big hurry up and wait game.


----------



## Dream143r

Amanda - don't leave me hanging? How are you doing? I hope not still bummed. :hugs:

CD11 for me today. Scan this morning showed a 14mm and a 20mm follicle. I'm pretty sure the nurse will call me this afternoon to trigger tonight and IUI tomorrow. Lining looking really good at 10 (best it's been so far). I was really hoping that 14mm would get up to 18mm which is considered mature. I guess it's still possible between now and actual O time. FX

Sleep walking this morning and completely forgot to temp, just went straight in the shower. Oh well, my temps won't count for much this cycle since I had the flu, just now getting over it a little.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hey there!

Sorry, I had some family issues going on. Did you have your IUI? 

I went for my follicle scan this morning. I had two smaller ones (10 & 12mm). They checked my LH and it was really high. The doctor thinks I might have already ovulated, but on the chance that I didn't and I'm going to ovulate those two smaller ones, they want me to trigger tonight and then IUI tomorrow at 8.


----------



## Dream143r

Hope everything's alright with your family. 

I'm surprised they would want to trigger a 10 and 12mm. In any case I'm happy you caught it at the right time while LH was rising. Hope your IUI went well this morning! FX this is the last one. Are you going to test out your trigger this round?

Yep I did my IUI last Friday. FF just gave me my crosshairs this morning. I think it was pretty confused. My temps are usually a lot more steady but because I had this flu they were all over the place. 4DPO/IUI today. I've been testing out my trigger. Attached is 2, 3 & 4 DPT from top to bottom. The last pic is from this morning at 5DPT - they're much lighter. I woke up to pee at 3am so FMU wasn't as concentrated when I woke for the day. In any case they're both still positive.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM (1).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









WhatsApp Image 2018-08-21 at 9.45.40 AM.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmandaGAC

Thanks. My cousin was in a coma, but is awake now and gaining more mobility. She is out in Las Vegas and I'm in Illinois so I was pretty stressed out this past few weeks. My whole family was. 

I was surprised too and I'm holding out little hope for this cycle. We were able to get BDing in twice on Saturday and once on Sunday and then the IUI today. So I'm hoping that if I DID ovulate yesterday then I had some swimmers waiting. I quit temping back in December because the doctor told me it was just stressing me out, so I never have a good indication of when I really ovulate. I just put in the day after my trigger shot, but with this cycle I have no idea what is going on. 

Oh yeah, I see your lines for today definitely. I thought about testing it out, but I don't know. I only tested once last month just to see if it was still there. Hopefully you're feeling better from the flu!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow that's terrible. So sorry, glad she's doing a little bit better though. I said a little prayer for your family. I think it's always a good idea to back up the IUI will good old fashioned BD before and after if you can time it right and it looks like you did just that. 

I have a cough still lingering around but I'm feeling much better thanks. 5DPO/IUI today and 6DPT. Both brands of tests are getting fainter but still positive.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-22 at 8.28.45 AM.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmandaGAC

Thank you. She's about the same, so no real changes but at least she's awake. That's more than we thought would happen. We were all prepared for the worst.

I still see lines on both of the in that picture. What's today 8dpt? How are they looking today. How are you feeling?

I've got a lot of nothing going on. I had some creamy CM yesterday, but other than that nothing.


----------



## AmandaGAC

How are things going? You should be 12DPT today? Is it completely out?

Nothing much to report here. I was supposed to have a progesterone blood test this morning and I got to the lab at 7 and there were no orders for me. The doctors office didn't open until 8 so I just came home. I'm going to take DH back to work after lunch and just go after I get off work at 4 and then go pick him up.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey - I'm 11DPT today. Yep, it's completely out. Wondfo went negative Saturday and the other brand on Sunday. Today at 10DPO/IUI BFN. 

I'm hoping for some good news before or on my b'day Wednesday. If its still negative I'm sure I'll go into some form of mild depression. At least I took the day off work so I won't have to face the world.

Hope your levels are looking good!


----------



## AmandaGAC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope you did something fun to celebrate! How did your test go?

My progesterone level was 22, which indicated good ovulation, so now I just wait until Monday to test. I don't know what to think. I am just trying to hold out some hope.


----------



## Dream143r

Thank you! Birthday was nice, just did dinner and a movie with DH. 

Tested yesterday FMU and it was BFN at 12DPO/IUI.

I didn't bother testing today nor taking my progesterone suppositories. Just waiting for AF now. I hope you get better results on Monday!!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Glad you had a nice birthday, but sorry you didn't get a BFP. That would have been a nice birthday present for sure. :( What are you going to do for the next cycle?

Thanks. I'm not hopeful at all, but I guess we'll see what happens. I'm already mentally prepping for the next cycle.


----------



## Dream143r

We have an appointment with the RE on September 6th. So we'll see from there. I will probably get AF before then so by default we will take September off from anything medically assisted. I'm okay with that though. I'm feel exhausted from the process.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I don't blame you one bit. I think I'm going to do IUI one more time and then have a natural cycle where we try at home before we move to IVF. I never thought I'd have to even try IUI let alone be considering IVF. :( This whole process has been such an ordeal. I've been thinking of you everyday!


----------



## momwithbabies

May I join? I just did my first IUI last Wednesday. No injectables, just Femara. This was my fifth cycle on Femara, and I had one nice follicle on my right side. Fingers crossed.

DH and I are both 35. We have two kids who were conceived easily when we were much younger. We&#8217;ve been TTC #3, off and on, for 8 years. This is the farthest in this journey that we&#8217;ve been, and DH isn&#8217;t down with IVF. I had a horrible miscarriage 3 years ago that has left me dealing with depression issues. I also have premature ovarian aging, where my egg reserve is more like a 40 something year old than a 35 year old. DH doesn&#8217;t have the greatest sperm, and about half looked dead to the doctor the other day. On top of that, my uterus is slightly heart-shaped. So many things against us, but IUI seems to be our last hope.

I hope your journey ends in a BFP soon! Thank you for posting your experiences and useful information in this thread.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hello MomWithBabies! Of course! I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage several years ago and that you're struggling with depression. Hopefully your DH will come around to the idea of IVF. 

Just coming back to report that my test was negative yesterday. I called the doctors office this morning and let them know the results. I spoke with a nurse I've never spoken to before and I did NOT care for her one bit. She just had crappy vibe about her. So now I wait for AF to show and then call to report that. This will be IUI #3.

Dream - How are things?


----------



## AmandaGAC

I started having some brown spotting this morning so I'm sure AF is right around the corner. 

The doctor called me yesterday and we have a plan. We are going to do another IUI and he is going to up my Letrozole to 7.5mg. We are also going to do my follicle ultrasound 1-2 days earlier since I felt we were missing the mark. I&#8217;m going to give this two more rounds & then I think we are going to take a 2 month break before we go into IVF. I want to lose some weight & clear all this medicine out of my system. Plus IVF is a big financial investment. I want to be prepared.


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry it looks like AF is coming Amanda. I have my doc appointment tomorrow. So I'll update you with what he says. I'm taking the next 3 months to cleanse. Mind, Body and Spirit. Going to stick to a healthier diet, while doing exercise and fertility yoga. I need a reset. Whatever my doc suggests we will move forward with for our December cycle.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I think that sounds like a great idea, Dream! I'm going two more cycles with our new IUI plan and plan on taking a break if neither one of those sticks for similar reasons, cleanse my body of the medicine, lose some weight and start fertility yoga! I'll be here for you when you come back!


----------



## Dream143r

I live in the beautiful country that is Canada and the amazing province that is Ontario. We currently have a government funding program in place that supports IVF. As you can probably imagine though the wait list is super long. 1 year give or take. After 3 failed IUIs we have now been added to this list.

In the meantime my doc has recommended we do another IUI. He's still optimistic we can pregnant without moving to IVF. He's still trying to get me to multiple follicles. So for the next round we're increasing the Puregon dose to 100iu from the previous 75iu. It's already CD4 for September so this cycle is out regardless but I'm planning to also take October/November off and focus on me overall health and well-being. We will give IUI#4 a try in November/December.


----------



## AmandaGAC

That sounds like a great plan! I am still rooting for you.

Just came back from my baseline. I had a bit of fluid on last month's baseline and it was still there so they think that it's a fibroid. They want us to go ahead and continue with the IUI this month, but if this is a failed cycle then they want me to do another SIS (I had one done in January) to see if that is a fibroid and if it is in front of or behind my lining. If it is and it's behind then it's fine, but if it is and it's in front of then I will need to have another D&C. I'm trying to be positive because we were going to take a break after this cycle anyway, but it's very frustrating. =\


----------



## momwithbabies

Sorry about AF, ladies. I&#8217;m currently 10 dpo with a BFN. I don&#8217;t feel like this is it, so I already feel down and out. Plus, lots of PMS. IUI #2 next. I wonder if my doctor will up my Letrozol for multiple follicles? That&#8217;s good for people with sperm issues, right? I&#8217;m going to ask next time.

Amanda: Thank you for letting me join. I hope that fibroid doesn&#8217;t warrant a D&C. 

Dream: Canada has pretty cool healthcare. My insurance didn&#8217;t cover anything for my IUI, which was $300 up front. That doesn&#8217;t include the meds and monitoring visits. I shouldn&#8217;t complain because I know they can cost even more.


----------



## Dream143r

Urgh Amanda, really hope you don't have to do the D&C. 

Mom - 10DPO still leaves some time. FX

I've started experimenting with essential oils. Just Jasmine and Geranium for now which are both supposed to be good for fertility. I have a disffuser that runs overnight in my bedroom as well as in my bath water. It's really nice.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi ladies,

Sorry, this week has been crazy!

Mom - So sorry you're feeling down. How are things going?

Dream - I should try essential oils. I have a diffuser built into my humidifier that I could run all night! I started fertility yoga on Saturday and have been doing it every other day.

AFM - Went for my follicle scan this morning and seriously the most follicles, I've ever had at 6. I guess the extra dose of Letrozole really helped out. The plan for now is to do one more Menopur injection tonight, trigger tomorrow and then come in on Monday morning for my IUI. Unless I'm surging already then I'll trigger tonight and then come in tomorrow for the IUI. Just waiting on my blood work to come back.


----------



## Dream143r

FX :dust: for your Amanda.

Yes, I highly recommend trying some oils. They just make you feel good. Calm and relaxed. We had Jasmine running in our bedroom last night and it totally kicked up the BD a notch. Good times. lol

How is the fertility yoga? I'm doing my first one on Sunday.

Appt with my new naturopath tomorrow. My old one was great but the location and her hours weren't convenient for me. This one is closer to home. By recommendation of my RE I'll ask her to continue on with my acupuncture sessions.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I have to run to target tonight, maybe I'll see if they have some Lavender or Geranium when I go. Fertility Yoga is good. I'm just doing it at home, but I have 10 poses that I'm doing every other day. I don't know if it was that or the Letrozole (probably that), but my follicles were great this morning. I have an auto-immune disease called Dysautonomia that can affect posture changes, so I'm only doing floor based poses for now so I don't risk passing out. LOL. DH would not be a fan of that. 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Let me know how it goes. 

I got my bloodwork back and I'm not surging yet, so it will be Monday for my IUI. I hope this is it so I do not have to do another SIS and possibly D&C.


----------



## momwithbabies

Amanda: Wow! 6 follicles!!! That&#8217;s exciting! I&#8217;ve wanted to try the fertility yoga, but I can&#8217;t seem to find a quiet place at home. I have a dachshund who barks constantly, so not exactly peaceful, lol. And if I put him outside for longer periods of time, the little turd tries to dig out. I&#8217;m glad things are going well for you.

Dream: Jasmin smells amazing! I&#8217;ll have to try that with DH sometime. And I definitely could use some relaxing smells lately. Things around work have been stressful.

AF is here and I have awful cramps. I&#8217;ll start Letrozol today (CD 3). It usually calms AF down, so I can have some relief. I could barely teach my first graders yesterday because of the pain, but thank God it&#8217;s the weekend. We are going to try an injection this round for IUI #2. I have no clue which one it is, but I&#8217;ll go pick it up today or Monday. Only one pharmacy sells it, which is weird to me. The nurse told me it would cost around $180. I wish my town had more TTC resources/therapies, but I&#8217;m afraid we are still in the dark ages around here.


----------



## Dream143r

:dust: Baby Dust for your IUI today Amanda!

AFM - 1DPO. My new naturopath is great, I really like her. But get this, SHE'S PREGNANT! What are the odds?! I walk in and there she is with her round belly. Sigh. My first feelings are anger and jealousy thinking to myself I can't work with this woman, she's pregnant, how dare she! lol then I calmed down. She's super knowledgeable and I felt like she was asking me all the right questions. I did my first acupuncture session with her and will continue to see her weekly on Tuesdays. She also started me on this Chinese herbal tea that supports kidney and liver function.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Mom - Let me know which injectable you&#8217;re doing. We did Menopur. Good luck!!

Dream - OMG!! I&#8217;m sure that was a shocker. Glad you are giving her a chance though. Hopefully she will work wonders for you! How was your acupuncture appointment?FXed for you!

AFM - IUI went well, my cervix was being a pain and not wanting to open, but I think I was up too far on the table. She said I had lots of good CM too! Really hope this one sticks.


----------



## Dream143r

FX this is the one!


----------



## co_fostermom

Just popped on this thread for the first time and wanted to say :hi: ...FX for your IUI!


----------



## Dream143r

I like that temp rise Amanda!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Dream - I really hope so too. Crazy spike in temperature. LOL. It went down a bit today, but it's still pretty high. How are you?

Fostermom - Thank you! I hope this is the one!

Yesterday my laptop broke. It's like it's not recognizing windows, so I'm having to use my phone which really stinks. And then my internet went down at 2 yesterday so it was just a crummy day all around.


----------



## co_fostermom

spike in temp means you ovulated! Good job!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing?


----------



## Dream143r

Meh 8DPO just hanging out. Maybe I'll start testing Wednesday at 10DPO.

How you doing? Temps are looking steady.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I'm 7dpiui today. I forgot to enter my temp this morning but it took a big dip. Feeling okay though. How are you feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

Ohhhhh implantation dip perhaps!?

I have acupuncture tonight then headed to the gym. We did boxing last night, which is one of my fav workouts.

When are you going to start testing?


----------



## co_fostermom

Amanda that's a really good sign!


----------



## Dream143r

10DPO - and I didn't test. Somebody give me an award.


----------



## co_fostermom

:coffee: :thumbup::test:


----------



## Dream143r

11DPO and I still haven't tested. This has gotta be some kind of record. It's actually pretty liberating.


----------



## co_fostermom

That's awesome Dream!


----------



## Dream143r

Tested this AM, 12 DPO, BFN. I likely won't test again. Will just wait for AF Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi both. Just arrived home from Florida yesterday. Going through slight depression from missing the beach. LOL. I tested this morning and got a BFN. We are going to take a break from the medicine for October and November. I go in December 4th for an appointment with my RE to move on to IVF. I don't know how I feel about taking a break, but I think it's the best thing for me right now before I move to IVF.

Sorry about your BFN, Dream. I was really hoping this would be it for you. What are your next steps?


----------



## Dream143r

So sorry for your BFN. Seems we're in the same pot again. each with 3 failed IUIs. Boo!

I've found the time off very beneficial. We're in progress taking off September and October from medically assisted. We have IUI#4 scheduled for my November cycle. We're on a waitlist for gov funded IVF. We were placed on the list in August and it's give or take about a year long.

So for now I'm focusing myself and self-care to put myself in the best form to conceive naturally and/or the best position to get success in our treatments.

I don't know if I mentioned in this thread. I'm week 4 right now of a sugar and carb cleanse. I'm feeling pretty good. I can visibly see significant reduction of inflammation in my entire body. I'm working out 3 days a week and my new naturopath has me on a Chinese herbal remedy tea 2x per day. I'm totally into healing crystals (rainbow moonstone specifically) and essential oils lately as well. I know it all sounds so frilly and silly. But if i'm feeling good and releasing all my stresses I believe I'll be in a better place to actually be successful either naturally or in my treatments.

I'm suspecting I've maybe got an issue with egg health and the only reason to really change that is with good nutrition and lifestyle changes. I could be wrong but I know it can't hurt. Who knows I may actually push IUI#4 to December. that will be after I've completed a full 12 weeks of good nutrition and consistent exercise. They say it takes 90 days to effect change in your egg health. We'll see if I have the patience to wait till December, but for now I'm thinking we're going to try IUI again in November. All while hoping for a surprise BFP naturally in the meantime.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Thanks! Yep, here we are again. I'm currently waiting for AF to show up. I'm spotting, so probably tomorrow. I have to call my RE back when I'm full flow because they want to look around in my uterus to make sure I don't have any more fibroids. 

No, you hadn't mentioned that but I think that's a great idea. I could definitely stand to do the same since I know my egg quality isn't that great. I was really hoping my trip to Florida last week would help things along since I was totally relaxed and not stressing. We are still on vacation this week, just at home for an extended stay-cation. 

Oooh, I love the name of that rainbow moonstone crystal.


----------



## Dream143r

How do you know your egg quality isn't that great?

For me I'm kind of just assuming...


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hey there! Sorry, I was still on vacation last week and spending time with DH. We both had to go back to work today which was depressing. I had my AMH tested awhile ago and the nurse confirmed it was low and that my egg quality wasn't at top tier. That's why they started the Menopur to help increase the quality of the eggs.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Woke up this morning to a TON of EWCM. /shrug


----------



## Dream143r

I don't think my AMH has ever been tested. I'm going to ask to have it done. My ND recommended i do it as well.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I think that's a really good idea.

So, I went to the doctor on Thursday to have a scan done of my uterus to look for Fibroids and they found (I'm guessing) 4-5. I'm purely speculating based on how many pictures she took. I told the PA-C that if I need to have another D&C done then I would rather get it done ASAP. She said I would probably need something "more surgical" than a D&C, but the Doctor would be in the office next week (he travels from Indianapolis) and I would know more then. I'm hoping they call today. I cried all the way home after the appointment. :(


----------



## Dream143r

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear this new. What the F? Can we catch a break?! Geeze


----------



## AmandaGAC

I know! I didn't hear anything from them yesterday so I'm going to call when they open in 10 minutes to see if someone will call me back today with an update. I'm so over all of this. I was so ready to just give up on that car ride home. :( How are you doing?


----------



## Dream143r

Are you on any medication this cycle? I noticed your temps are wonky.... maybe your body regulating back to your natural hormones...?

I'm alright, 2DPO, not much going on. I had true EWCM for the first time in over a year probably. Which was kind of cool, but it's only really cool if it results in BFP, otherwise, who cares right? lol

We have decided to do the 4th and final IUI in December now. It will sort of be our final hail Mary to close the year and hopefully get a BFP. If not it seems like a great time to close that chapter and move our focus to IVF in 2019.


----------



## AmandaGAC

No medicine this cycle. I will start birth control CD2 of my next cycle and take it until after my surgery. It would be awesome if I just got a BFP on my own this time and not even have to worry about the surgery. 

So true! I had some on CD7 which was really crazy. 

I think that's a good idea. Take some time off for the holiday's. Good luck with this cycle. I'll be checking in on you even though I'm just trying at home. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Dream143r

7 DPO - I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate the waiting. I just wonna know. Is this our magical cycle or not.


----------



## Dream143r

8DPO ..................................................................................................................................................................... Same deal as yesterday, lol


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm rooting for you Dream!


----------



## Dream143r

Thank Co - I appreciate that.


----------



## AmandaGAC

9DPO today?! How are you feeling?

My surgery is scheduled for December 5th. They will go in and check for fibroids and if they are small enough, they will scoop them out with a D&C. If they are too big, they will wake me up and then I will have to go for a post op appointment later where they will have to schedule another surgery with another doctor who will actually cut me open and remove it that way.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh man Amanda that sounds stressful. Are you worried or feeling alright? As always I'm still hoping for a surprise BFP for you before December 5th!

I tested this morning at 10DPO, BFN. I may try again on Saturday at 12DPO then wait for AF if I don't get a positive. 1 more cycle after this one then onto 4th and final IUI to end the year. Oh the stress of it all. sheesh.


----------



## Dream143r

CD1, cycle 20 of this crap. Last natural shot of 2018. Here we go.


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm so sorry Dream. If it's any consolation, I'm on cycle 19 and I should be pregnant right now but I'm not. I really hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Good luck to both of you ladies! Hoping for a end of the year surprise for both of you!

I'm feeling okay. I wish we could start IVF before, but man does my body love to produce fibroids. I've decided that as soon as I am healed we are moving straight into IVF. I don't want to give any additional fibroids any opportunity to grow. I'm just ready to be pregnant already!


----------



## Dream143r

I wish they would have scheduled your surgery sooner. blah.

We're at the same point, if December IUI fails our next appointment with our RE is to get IVF moving.


----------



## AmandaGAC

I wish they had too. I hate having to wait over a month. Part of the problem is he is at another clinic in another state most of the time and just comes to my local clinic a few times a month. They checked with the other clinic too and they were out until December 7th! Plus that one is an hour away so the ride home would have sucked. Here's hoping November flies by so I can get things going. FXed for you!


----------



## AmandaGAC

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

CD8 - just waiting. A little annoying because I think I have a cold coming on. Grrr. How are you doing?


----------



## AmandaGAC

Oh no! I hope you aren't getting a cold. I am doing okay. Ready to get this surgery over with. =\


----------



## Dream143r

Yep the flu got me. I'm on the rise now. I was off work Thursday and Friday. So back to work today, it was some much needed rest.

CD14 today and entering the fertile window FF says. OPK was negative, I'm guessing it will be positive Wednesday or Thursday. we'll see.


----------



## AmandaGAC

FXed for you!! My cousin had her embryo transplant on Friday for her first round of IVF. I was asking all kinds of questions. I'm just so ready to get this surgery over with so I can move on.


----------



## Plex

Hi, thought I'd jump in! 
Not been on BnB in several years but am now 2dpo on our first cycle of femera.

Excited!!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi Plex! Thanks for joining in! Good luck to you!! FXed this is your cycle.


----------



## Dream143r

Plex - Welcome - best of luck! This thread has since shifted away from the femara talk lol but happy to have you. We will agonize through your TWW with you!

A good friend of mine had an IVF baby last December. She's going to see her doc about potentially setting up a FET for the next one. I live through her at the moment. heehee.

Got my first sign of EWCM today. Its a tiny bit, really nothing to get excited about but I often don't get any at all so I'm marking it down in FF.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Dream - That's good news! A little bit is something and means you're headed in the right direction. 

I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning, I'm hoping that's all it will be since I'm still taking the birth control. I'm almost finished with one package. I have two more to go and then I go straight into the next one and my surgery isn't until 3 weeks from today. *sigh*


----------



## Dream143r

I'm leaking EWCM! This has NEVER happened. Not in 20 cycles. I think the consistency of actually taking care of my health and nutrition is actually working. I could really be making changes to my reproductive health. Will I get pregnant, who's to say? But i'm pretty stoked about this nonetheless. I've always had to check internally and would sometimes see a hint or small amount of EWCM but nothing like this. I'm so happy. Even if we can't conceive naturally I know I'm in a better place now for our next IUI or IVF. 

Its CD17 and O day based on my blazing positive OPK yesterday afternoon. We will BD tonight, which could possibly be too late I guess. But we're sticking with the EOD schedule this cycle. Acupuncture this afternoon after work. The DH and I are going to see Russell Peters with my BFF and her hubby. Should be a fun night. Maybe I'll get drunk, just sayin.


----------



## Dream143r

1DPO - officially in the dreaded TWW. I won't test until 10DPO. So next Sunday, which seems about 1900 miles away.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Eeeek! I'm so excited for you!!! I really hope this is it! Fingers are extra crossed for you! 

I had my pre-operation physical yesterday and was cleared to have the procedure done. The 5th cannot get here fast enough. My gave me a TON of leftover medicine she had from her IVF. There were 14 vials of Menopur and like 26 caps of Follistim. I've never used Follistim, but since it's there I'm going to ask when we start trying again. If I have that much, why not use it?


----------



## Dream143r

Cycle 20, CD24 and 7DPO, I'm feeling quite annoyed this morning. No particular reason. I just want to be pregnant.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Amanda, I'm preggo. No idea how this happened nor do I care. It's finally my turn.


----------



## AmandaGAC

OMG!!! Congratulations!!! I am absolutely over the moon for you! You definitely deserve it.


----------



## Dream143r

Thank you so much.

Now we just gotta get you pregnant. At least the surgery is coming up soon now. Do you have to wait to start trying again after the surgery?


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Dream!!!


----------



## AmandaGAC

I imagine I'll find out more at my post-op on the 18th. My period is trying really hard to start. I've been lightly spotting, but the BC is holding it off. Less than a week to go now. I'm reallllllly hoping it's a one and done and he can just get it out without additional surgery. I will be absolutely crushed if I have to wait to have a more invasive surgery.


----------



## Atown22

Hi, just wanted to give out some hope! I just got my BFP on my first round being on Femara 2.5 on days 3-7! I have factor V Leiden and very irregular cycles (I only have 4-5 cycles in a year). So with much faith and prayer, wisdom from my doctor as for as medication, Conception Fertility prenatals, and preseed, we are now praising God for our answered prayers!

Each one of us are different and that’s ok! It may take some longer than others, but have faith! Don’t give up! It will happen for you! So keep going ladies! I’m praying for you all!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Surgery went well yesterday. He was able to remove both fibroids (yay!) and we can move to IVF. Bad news, I was laid off from my job on Monday but I’m taking it as a sign to focus on myself! I have to call once my period starts so I can start the process of IVF! Excited & nervous.


----------



## Dream143r

Surgery - that's amazing, sooooo happy it was successful and you can move on.

Job - WTF what horrible timing with Christmas in a couple weeks. What's wrong with companies? No compassion. I was laid off from a job 4 weeks before my wedding! How messed up is that. I couldn't see it then, but it ended up being the best thing for me. Sometimes God is working in our lives in ways we just can't understand. I'm so glad you're seeing the positive side of it and will be able to take some time to focus on yourself. I think my self care/self love regime really helped. If not to get pregnant then just my overall well being.

Oh I'm so excited for your next steps. Please keep me up to date I want to hear all about it! FX


----------



## AmandaGAC

I will! I spent most of the end of last week and the weekend recovering. The cramping is finally dying down some and I'm feeling normal. Just waiting for my next AF so I can start the IVF process. So excited and nervous!!

I know, totally bogus. This will take away some stress and help me focus on getting pregnant so I'm looking at it as a blessing!

How are you feeling? Are things going okay?


----------



## momwithbabies

I just got caught up...wow! Dream-this is amazing! Congratulations!!!

Amanda: I’m glad your surgery went well. I hope IVF gets started quickly for you.

I’ve had now 4 IUIs, the last one with Clomid and Gonal-F injections. That was $800 for the injections...and I had one freaking follicle. It was a good size, but I had three good follicles with Femara. And the injections were a waste of money. So frustrating!

I’m having a D&C, a diagnostic laparoscopy, and a hysteroscopy on Christmas Eve. Doctor wants to see what’s going on since I have horrible periods. I’m hoping I get some answers and a fresh start.


----------



## Dream143r

Mom, thinking of you today. Hope everything goes well.

Amanda, hope everything is good with you too and you can get IVF going ASAP.

Happy Holidays ladies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

have a great time :)


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi all,

I went off the grid for awhile! Mom - Let us know how the procedure went! Hoping for good news. 

Dream - How are you feeling? How are things going?

AFM - I am pretty sure I O'd on Christmas Eve and I didn't want to waste an opportunity, especially when the doctor said my lining looked so good. If we do not get pregnant this time, I'm to call on CD1 to start IVF. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## queenie8

Ladies, I've just been reading this and gosh I feel for you. Dream, I don't know you but I could have cried when you said you were pregnant and Amanda, I am so rooting for you. I think it's wonderful that you have found one another on this forum and could support each other like this, it gives me hope.

I've been TTC #1 for 13 months. I have PCOS, had no natural cycles, plus four failed rounds of Clomid last year with triggers. I honestly don't know how you girls stuck to all the treatment consistently for so long - even four months of all the trips to the doctors, the scans and injections and blood tests and heartache broke me.... I had to have a break for my mental wellbeing. I stopped in August and started yoga and acupunture instead. Somehow had three natural cycles since then, but all of them too long (ovulation happened around day 45) with a too short luteal phase. Now back to seeing a fertility specialist. Just in my first cycle with Letrozole, scanned this morning, ovulation definitely happened and I'm on progesterone to try and stop AF coming too soon. Fingers crossed, after over a year of crying in the toilet every time someone tells me they're pregnant (have had four in the last six weeks, it's so unfair, including my best friend and my sister-in-law) I'm trying not to focus on it too much - and yet here I am reading all these threads to remind myself I'm not alone. Thanks for sharing your stories and emotions, it really helps.

Your friend in Europe x


----------



## Dream143r

Amanda - so happy you got to give it a try this cycle. Praying so hard that you're one of those "we got pregnant right before starting IVF" stories!

I'm feeling alright overall, really can't complain. I get a little woozy in the mornings but not MS so far. I get some indigestion after breakfast most days. I get a dull headache every couple days that's more annoying than painful. BBs are sore on and off and my nipps are INSANELY itchy but again, these symptoms are all totally manageable and I'm considering myself pretty lucky. My first midwife appt is Monday at 9w4d and my first OB appt is Feb 4 at 13w4d. After that we will have to pick which care provider route we want to take.

queenie8 - thanks so much. It really does help to find women with similar stories to give you hope. Makes the process so much easier. I used to keep a list, like literally with pen and paper of how many couples we knew who got pregnant in the time we were TTC, I stopped counting at around 25 or so. Its ridiculous. I really can't say for sure but I think a part of what got me pregnant naturally was my dedication to selfcare. In September I started to get more serious about my workouts and eating healthy. I also did things for myself that I enjoy like acupuncture and a weekly bath. I was still tracking my cycles with OPKs but I stopped temping. Hope it happens for you soon! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 9 weeks :)


----------



## AmandaGAC

Dream - Eek! I just can't get over how over the moon happy I am for you! I am so excited I could burst. LOL. I can't wait for all the updates to come. Yes, those sound super manageable and nothing too terrible. Let me know how your midwife appointment goes.

Queenie - You are definitely not alone! We are here for you! 2018 was my first year really going through treatments and it is grueling. Multiple blood tests every month, lots of hormones, lots of days being violated by ultrasound probes, getting stuck with needles and having to go through others giving their pregnancy announcements (so many that you could just vomit). Hopefully we both get a BFP this year and it will all be worth it! Hang in there!!

Thanks, Bevz!

AFM - AF showed today. :( I'm waiting for the doctors office to open so I can call and get this IVF cycle started. Fingers crossed I'm one and done, but my odds are pretty low (30-45%) due to age, egg quality and weight. I'm working on that last one. I'm already down 8 pounds since last week cutting out some carbs. I'm not doing KETO full-throttle, but I have significantly cut down the amount of carbs I'm consuming per day. Hopefully that will help get me some results. I was headed to the gym at 6:30 CDT this morning and my car wouldn't start. Now DH is home waiting for a tow truck to come. Happy Monday to me!


----------



## queenie8

How’s it going Amanda? Thought I’d check in and see how you’re feeling this week.

Have had a terrible week, got BFP last week and was elated of course, but it’s ended in a chemical pregnancy which was confirmed yesterday. Already starting to cramp today and waiting for AF. So awful to see a positive test and have that joy ripped away after over a year of misery :(


----------



## AmandaGAC

Queenie - Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! I can't imagine what you are going through! :( Sending you lots of love and hugs! What are you next steps?

I'm doing okay. Had to spend $700 fixing my stupid car last week so that wasn't fun. I started birth control on CD3. We're just waiting on insurance stuff now. I got a call today form them that they received my fax about registering for the Women's Health Network (through Aetna) and it was approved so I called the nurse to let her know. Hoping to hear something about timing for IVF soon.


----------



## queenie8

Sorry late reply, along with the misery of the CP I had to travel for work and pretend I was fine which was horrible! I'm ok now. Doctor has put me straight back onto Femara. She said she wasn't expecting a pregnancy on it so quickly and we weren't set up to support it properly, so hoping for another good result at some point but not sure this cycle will be it. Had a scan yesterday that showed two potential follicles but both too small still so we'll see how it looks on Friday.

Sorry to hear about your car, that's so annoying!! Did you hear anything about the IVF timing yet? Have everything crossed for you to get some news soon O:)


----------



## momwithbabies

Hello, everyone!

Sorry I haven’t replied in a long time. The D&C, diagnostic laproscopy, and hysteroscopy went well. I had some scarring he removed, and he also discovered that my left tube was attached to my uterus. He separated that and said both tubes were open with the dye running through. Recovery was pretty easy. Feeling defeated lately, as I don’t know what my next steps are exactly. I got really frustrated today and booked our IVF appointment (can’t get in until July). Ugh. Husband goes for a second semen analysis next week. Hoping his doctor can help somehow. The flu has me down this week, too. So I’m pretty bleh. Why can’t something in the TTC world be a little easier???

Queenie: I hated to read about your loss. I’m so sorry. Getting your hopes up is the worst. I hope everything falls into place for you.


----------



## momwithbabies

Amanda: Hoping you hear something from the IVF people soon. I wish the clinic would give me some things, like bloodwork, I could do beforehand to get this ball rolling before July. Is your clinic easy to work with?


----------



## Dream143r

Heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time today it was absolutely M A G I C A L

Amanda, I hope things are moving along with IVF for you now.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Queenie - How are things going?

Mom - Glad everything went well. How are you feeling? Hopefully everything with the semen analysis goes well. 

Dream - EEEKK! So exciting. I'll bet that was so exciting. I really am just so beyond happy for you.

AFM - We are holding off until July. I need to try and take some weight off. I've been eating low carb. Not full on keto, just reducing carb intake to under 90% per day. I don't know if I mentioned that I lost my job in early December, so we can't really afford to do IVF on just my husbands salary, so I am hoping that I can find a job that has decent benefits before we get ready to start again. We're going to try at home for the time being and hope for a miracle.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Amanda - just checking in. How's the job search and weightloss going?


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hey there Dream! Long time no chat. 

I landed a job in March for our local park district as a receptionist. It's going well, but it kinda hampered my attempts to lose some weight. I'm still trying, it's just slow going. How are you? How are you feeling? You're going to be due here in no time!

I went for my baseline ultrasound & medicine check yesterday before we start this IVF cycle. I had four fluid sacs hanging out in my uterus that looked like early pregnancy (after a beta we determined it wasn't). Our plan now is to proceed with injections starting Friday, go back in next Friday for another ultrasound. If my lining doesn't straighten out then we are going to go ahead with the retrieval and freeze any viable embryos and then go back for implantation after my lining gets its act together.


----------



## Sophie1994

Hello everyone, I'm super new to this, so I'm still learning how to actually use everything ‍♀️ I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could help me with a question maybe . OK so me and my fiance have been trying for a baby for 2 and a half years now (my second, his first) I suffer with pcos unfortunately so things are pretty tough on us right now, my first son was concieved by clomid (2nd round). This time round has been super hard, we have done 9 rounds of clomid, according to temps, I ovulated most months, but we haven't as of yet got caught, my partners sperm had been checked and all is well. I just can't understand what's going wrong, i also had an HSG test, tubes are clear ‍♀️.... We've also done 2 rounds of letrozole, the first didn't work and the second I ovulated really late but still didn't get caught. (af started yesterday) Iv had no monitoring scans, check ups or trigger shots, really do feel like we've been given tablets and sent away. Kinda like thrown in the dark with it all. A referal to a different hospital has been made and we are awaiting an appointment, hopefully they can get down to the bottom of this and actually help us. Does anybody know if there is anything else that can be done? Also the main thing is iv noticed since starting clomid all the way threw to letrozole, when I do have periods they're very light and only really there when I wipe (sorry for tmi) and they only last for 3 sometimes 4 days is this normal, thanks ladies for taking your time to read this huge post ‍♀️❤️


----------

